# Oscar fishing in Florida



## blocky (Aug 13, 2010)

I am looking for specific information on fishing for Oscars in Florida canals and the everglades. If you have done this please give me some pointers on when and where to go. I am really itching to try this but I don't want to go down there blind and searching for places to catch them. Getting info from guys that have already done it is what I need.

Thanks...............blocky


----------



## vagrantprodigy (Aug 13, 2010)

When I was a kid my grandpa lived on a canal in Hialeah, and we used to fish for Oscars all the time. He used a concoction of bread, cotton, and milk mixed up and heated, then molded into balls. They bit on it great, but I think regular bread balls would probably work as well. As for where specifically to go, I can't say, but I think they are fairly widespread.


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dont know where to go to catch them but when i was younger my dad and me would catch them on bread balls, marshmellows, raisins, even just the bare hook


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 13, 2010)

Are they good to eat?  From the pet store they would be about $25/pound.


----------



## vagrantprodigy (Aug 13, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Are they good to eat?  From the pet store they would be about $25/pound.



If I knew someone who would pay me $25 per pound, I'd be down there catching a mess right now. From what I can remember they are super easy to catch.


----------



## earl (Aug 14, 2010)

You can use a cast net on them . They are an invasive species . When I lived in S Fla. we used them for bait .


----------



## Bentrod (Aug 14, 2010)

This brings up the Peacock bass in those Florida canals. Has anyone info about this?


----------



## blocky (Aug 14, 2010)

*Oscars*

Got a pm from a member that told me I75(alligator alley) in south florida went through great fishing for them. I am thinking there must be some places a little father north so I won't spend all day driving to them.
Anybody got some info on this?

Thanks.............blocky


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 14, 2010)

any of the canals on old cuttler road. look up black point marina, there is a 5 mile long canal that runs along the road and it is full of em, Also as you get closer to the marina there is a set of locks that is at the salt water. good snook,small tarpon and lots of bait in that area.the entire rim canal of the  land fill aka Mt. Trashmore has peacocks and oscars in it...it is next to the marina.

good little tiki bar at the marina.

if you want spacifics stop at the bait shop on franjo blvd and old cutler next to the Mc Donalds.   I grew up down there and was fishing that when i was 10 yrs old.

good luck and take pics.


----------



## Bentrod (Aug 14, 2010)

Now that dog will hunt. Thanks


----------



## blocky (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. We are going to plan a trip for april or may and give it a shot. Will post pics if we do any good.


----------



## warronl (Aug 15, 2010)

I fished for  them in the canals between Naples and Miami. I fished the same  way I would for bluegills, and I caught as many as I could stand. GREAT fighters!


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Can I ask why you are so interested in fishing for them?  Just wondering.


----------



## vagrantprodigy (Aug 15, 2010)

Etter2 said:


> Can I ask why you are so interested in fishing for them?  Just wondering.



Good question. Don't get me wrong, they are fun, but if I was taking a trip to go fishing, oscars wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## blocky (Aug 18, 2010)

*Why fish for them?*

I heard they are spunky fighters and it is a new adventure for me. Get to try something new and have a few fish frys for my friends too!


----------



## kingofthehill (Aug 18, 2010)

blocky said:


> I heard they are spunky fighters and it is a new adventure for me. Get to try something new and have a few fish frys for my friends too!



You can eat oscars?  I thought they were pets...like goldfishes.


----------



## vagrantprodigy (Aug 18, 2010)

kingofthehill said:


> You can eat oscars?  I thought they were pets...like goldfishes.



You can. We never did, but we did see older people do it.


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 18, 2010)

blocky said:


> I heard they are spunky fighters and it is a new adventure for me. Get to try something new and have a few fish frys for my friends too!



Cool Man.  More power to ya


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2010)

*Alligator Alley*

I have done it before. A buddy (Gordy Hunt) and his wife and myself and my wife fished Okeechobee a couple days and then we went down to Int 75 between Naples and Ft Lauderdale and fished in the canals for Oscars. We caught a TON of them with the hardest part being getting them in before the gators got them. There are lots of gators down there and not a place you want to take a swim. We were in a bass boat and I was a little nervous as some of them were big and could have easily got in the boat. I wish I could remember exactly where we put in, but I can't. I remember that where the canals met often there were hundreds of good sized Oscars. The boat ramp we used was right beside the interstate, but that was about 15 years ago and thats about all I can remember about it. Take lots of bug spray.

If I ever go down there again I think I will definitely fish the Miami canal and its branch-offs for Peacock Bass as I hear they are all the way up to Okeechobee now in decent numbers.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 18, 2010)

You know you've caught mature one "2+lbs" when he has whole in the head disease!


----------



## blocky (Sep 2, 2010)

*Whoa*

Don't know what hole in the head disease is but I would love to catch a 2 lb oscar!


----------



## warronl (Sep 3, 2010)

kingofthehill said:


> You can eat oscars?  I thought they were pets...like goldfishes.



We fried up a few. I never did eat any but I got the impression that they were GOOD eatin'! Sorta changes the way you look at 'em in aquariums afterward


----------



## puddle jumper (Sep 4, 2010)

Go out to Holiday Park "everglades around Ft Lauderdale" and rent a boat at the park, run out the main canal and fish any creek mouth you come to,,, We used to catch couple hundred in a few hrs... watch for gators... lots of fun fish for them just like brim with a U/L, take more bait than you think you will need, 

For peackock fish the canals around the Miami Airport,, live shiner's free lined,, I heard the freeze killed a bunch last year but that how we used to do it,,,
PJ


----------

